# So her body has expanded, but how do I make her stomach expand?



## Wantitplease (Jul 15, 2017)

So my wife is a bbw, around 300 pounds. She has tons of potential, but her stomach (the organ) is way smaller than even mine. She doesn't have the capacity to dig in and pig out like some other fat girls. Sometimes she mindlessly munches on snacks and she definitely has all the cravings a fat girl should have, but she needs to be able to eat more in one sitting. She's a little stubborn sometimes when I ask her to eat a little more, and she gets concerned about feeling too full. Any advice?


----------



## Extinctor100 (Jul 15, 2017)

I'm confused. What seems to be the problem you're trying to solve? If she mindlessly eats already and has gained weight, why is it that "she needs to be able to eat more in one sitting"? :huh:


----------



## Tracii (Jul 15, 2017)

Seems you care more about what you want than her being happy.
If she doesn't like feeling stuffed then don't try and force it.
Being stuffed can cause heartburn, constipation and gas.Not very enjoyable at all.
How about you do it first and see how you like the feeling.


----------



## TwoSwords (Jul 16, 2017)

Wantitplease said:


> So my wife is a bbw, around 300 pounds. She has tons of potential, but her stomach (the organ) is way smaller than even mine. She doesn't have the capacity to dig in and pig out like some other fat girls. Sometimes she mindlessly munches on snacks and she definitely has all the cravings a fat girl should have, but she needs to be able to eat more in one sitting. She's a little stubborn sometimes when I ask her to eat a little more, and she gets concerned about feeling too full. Any advice?



My suggestion would be to spend time with her, talk to her and get to know her better. Try to learn more about her situation, and what causes her to feel so full, so easily. Not only might this offer you a new appreciation for her situation, but it can also help you to learn valuable information about how her appetite and body work, as an individual. Since you'll be spending the rest of your life with this person, that information could be essential. It may also serve as an additional opportunity for the two of you to bond further.

However, I think it would be naive of me to suggest that this will *necessarily* solve your concerns. Not all fat girls are fat in the same ways, and many girls are much smaller in the belly area than in other areas. That's a natural part of their physiology, though it's more pronounced in some than in others.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jul 16, 2017)

As a "fat girl" I know that my husband jokes and always tells me he would love me at any size.Does he like me large?You bet.We have discussed it and if anyone is a bad influence it is I.My advice would be do not push,no one should be forced to do anything.Off my soap box now.


----------



## plushkitty (Jul 16, 2017)

Some people just don't have very large stomachs and don't enjoy the sensation of being overly full. Or she might have GERD (gastroesophageal reflux disease), which is a weakness of the valve between esophagus and stomach. I have GERD and I have to be very careful not to stuff myself too full. If there is too much pressure inside the stomach, that weak valve will fail and my meal starts coming back up.  GERD is fairly common among us fat people. 

Just make sure she knows you love her and think she's gorgeous, and keep a variety of her favorite foods in the house for her to snack on as she pleases. Don't ask her to eat more than she wants to, that can cause resentment.


----------



## biggirlluvher (Jul 17, 2017)

plushkitty said:


> I have GERD and I have to be very careful not to stuff myself too full. If there is too much pressure inside the stomach, that weak valve will fail and my meal starts coming back up.



For how long have you known about your GERD?


----------



## plushkitty (Jul 17, 2017)

biggirlluvher said:


> For how long have you known about your GERD?



Since I was a kid. According to the doctor it's a birth defect in my case, with most people it only starts showing up as an adult with age and/or weight. I can eat a fairly large meal, just not the extreme stuffing some people do.


----------



## Marlayna (Jul 18, 2017)

I had heartburn every night when I was much heavier and slept on a wedge pillow and gave up tomato sauce, it helped a lot.

I don't want to sound judgey, but even though it's fun to watch her eat and you encourage her to eat more, it's really her choice what and how much she wants to ingest. Her gaining will come naturally, just let it be.


----------



## Tracii (Jul 18, 2017)

Guys can be so impatient sometimes and don't understand a lot of factors are in play here.
Just let her gain at her own pace.


----------



## biggirlluvher (Jul 18, 2017)

plushkitty said:


> Since I was a kid. According to the doctor it's a birth defect in my case, with most people it only starts showing up as an adult with age and/or weight. I can eat a fairly large meal, just not the extreme stuffing some people do.



Do you miss not being able to do that extreme stuffing like some people do?


----------



## Am Jim (Jul 28, 2017)

You need to seriously be careful of GERD. It can lead to cancer of the esophagus. I know two people who have gotten this and it sucks. Please get this condition checked out.


----------



## plushkitty (Jul 28, 2017)

Am Jim said:


> You need to seriously be careful of GERD. It can lead to cancer of the esophagus. I know two people who have gotten this and it sucks. Please get this condition checked out.



Don't worry, I'm on prescription medication. As long as I take it every day and don't get super full I'll be okay. Doctor knows about it, it's all good for now. I don't want esophageal cancer either!


----------



## Am Jim (Jul 29, 2017)

plushkitty said:


> Don't worry, I'm on prescription medication. As long as I take it every day and don't get super full I'll be okay. Doctor knows about it, it's all good for now. I don't want esophageal cancer either!



Glad to hear this!


----------



## DragonFly (Aug 4, 2017)

I second the warning about reflux and GERD. You can also have GERD and have a damaged esophagus without the symptoms you can have a "Silent" issue. 

I don't give out this secret often... but.... so often you hear about the ohhh how many cream pies can you eat, or can you eat a whole bucket of chicken. No, not my thing. I would love to just sit in a restaurant kitchen and take one bite off of everything that left the kitchen. Some savory, some sweet, just a bite here a bite there. The key is variety. Think back to the last time you ate a big bowl of icecream, the first bite was flavorful.... by the bottom of the bowl it was sweet and very cold. Your tastebuds get used to the flavor, the sameness of the texture......  variety is the spice of life


----------

